# AIR BAG LITE: Clock Spring/Spiral Cable



## weekenz (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm looking for some help with my 1997 Nissan Hardbody Pickup XE.

Recently my air bag lite has come on. I am unable to currently use my horn as well. 

I believe that it is my spiral cable/clock spring in the steering cloumn.

I wa wondering where I can track one down. I have called up Nissan and went to the dealer they said that it was no longer available. 

Does anyone know where I can get one? New or used?


----------



## weekenz (Feb 1, 2009)

Still looking for some help with locating a Spiral Cable or Clock spring for a 1997 HB.

Can anyone help me out? Need it so I can certify it to sell. Need one ASAP.


Thanks,


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

j/y from a HB or pathy that has an airbag


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you tried the j/y yet?? Might also try oem-surplus.com they bought up Nissan's old stock.. might get lucky


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

They have them at my nissan dealer. Why couldn't you call, and have one shipped to another location.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your local dealer has one... let weekenz in on the details to get one.
because they show to be no longer available thru Nissan


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

I talked with parts guy at Grubbs Nissan of Fort Worth about 6-months ago about this part. --817-268-3121


----------

